# Spotless Rose: Hymns to the Virgin Mary



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Charles Bruffy / Phoenix Chorale
Spotless Rose: Hymns to the Virgin Mary

Release Date September 30, 2008
Duration54:11
Genre
Classical
Styles
Choral

2.5


----------

